
Free Headtracking for Microsoft Flight Simulator – OpenTrack and AITrack - ngcc_hk
https://youtu.be/6uhcg43o7tc
======
ngcc_hk
It is amazing both for this kind of equipment and how open source quickly get
this in place. It involves Microsoft (allow infrared tracker), opentrack that
take advantage of this with open source and udp. Then unlike those iphone user
just try to earn a few bucks (which is ok but not that useful), the webcam
with AI is used.

The niche is small, the AI is not that hard but it is the integration that is
crazy made.

As like the first use of internet is to play a game, do not underestimate the
importance of just help each other to play the game.

------
ngcc_hk
The program is in github.com/AIRLegend/aitrack and You can reach opentrack,
also in github, from that page.

